

S.F., Oakland at forefront of U.S. minimum wage movement - zorpner
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/S-F-Oakland-minimum-wage-measures-spearhead-5795142.php

======
byoung2
The article didn't address the likelihood that some minimum wage jobs will be
automated as the salary creeps up. Fast food cashiers, for example, may be
economical at $10/hour, but at $15, businesses might explore replacing them
with ordering kiosks or apps. If the human connection is important, some fast
food restaurants are already experimenting with remote call centers to staff
drive through lanes [1].

1\.
[http://money.cnn.com/2006/04/11/technology/mcdonalds/](http://money.cnn.com/2006/04/11/technology/mcdonalds/)

~~~
MrZongle2
Excellent point.

The byproduct of this "movement" is that SF and Oakland will lead the nation
in automated burger machine implementation and Big Mac prices. Just give it a
couple of years.

